# BX questions



## mtaviator (Feb 21, 2009)

Hi all,

I am considering a BX tractor. I am pretty limited on pricing and trying to keep my initial expenditure low. 

I was wondering.....

How hard (and costly) would it be to add a FEL to a BX?

Is the turning radius much tighter on a 1500 than on any of the other or newer models? 

It seems like they are shorter and therefore may have a tighter turn that the bigger ones. 

I have my eyes on the BX1500 because I think it would do most of what I need and can be purchased for a lower price than an 1800 or 2200.


----------



## TPS (Jun 16, 2007)

Hello MTAviater,
I have a BX1500 and it is nice. They mow really well. For a tractor it has a real good turning radius. A FEL will run around $2,000.00 installed I think and I would get one too. It will make a lot of jobs easier. What are your plans with it? If mowing first and ground work second, it is the way to go. Did a great job for me this winter moving snow with the 42" BB I have. Walked right up my driveway on the hill with the 4WD. If you have much slope then fill the rear tires about half full of WW fluid at least it seemed to make a difference on my hill. The only drawback for me is that it is a little slow going up my steep hill with the FEL full of gravel, it does it fine just slow. 
Here are the specs on it. Good luck TPS



Kubota BX1500-Series Specifications
.
MODEL	BX1500
Engine Type	E-TVCS, liquid-cooled, 2-cylinder diesel
Engine Model	Kubota Z602-E
Horsepower (gross)	15 HP
Displacement / Number of Cylinders	36.6 cu.in.
Rated	3,200 RPM
Fuel Tank Capacity (gal)	4.5
Overall Length	75"
Height w/ROPS	69.5"
Wheel Base	52.8"
Overall Width (w/o mower)	45.1"
Tread (front)	34.6"
Tread (rear)	32.2"
Ground Clearance	5.6"
Min. Turning Radius	7.15 ft.
Tractor Weight w/ROPS (lbs)	1,213 lbs
Transmission	HST, High-Low gear shift (2 forward 2 reverse)
Tire Size STD Front (turf)	16 x 7.5-8
Rear (turf)	24 x 12-12
Tire Size OPT Front (bar)	16 x 7.5-8
Rear (bar)	24 x 12-12
Brakes	Wet disc
Drive Method	2WD and 4WD selection
Mower Drive Line	Shaft
PTO Horsepower	10.6 HP
PTO Clutch (mower)	Hydraulic
Front PTO (optional)	2,500 RPM
Mid PTO	2,500 RPM
Rear PTO	540 RPM
Mid/Rear Independent Operation	Yes
Number of Ranges	2
Speed (forward)	0~7.5 MPH
Speed (reverse)	0-6.2 MPH
4 Wheel Drive	Standard
Power Steering	Standard (Hydro)
Pump	Gear
Pump Output	5.5 GPM
Control Valve	1
3-Point Hitch	Category I
Lift Capacity at Link	1,210 lbs
Lift Capacity at 24"	680 lbs
OPC	Standard
Stationary Rear PTO Operation	Standard
ROPS & Seatbelt	Standard
Kubota reserves the right to change specifications without notice.
For your safety, KUBOTA strongly recommends the use of a Roll Over Protection Structure (ROPS) and seat belt in almost all applications.
Previous Page 
.BX 1500 Series Loader Specifications
MODEL	LA181
Maximum Lift Height	71.3 in.
Lift Capacity (Bucket center)	400 lbs
Clearance w/Attachment Dump	52.4 in.
Reach @ Maximum Height	29.3 in.
Maximum Dump Angle	45°
Reach w/Attachment on Ground	48.8 in.
Attachment Rollback Angle	25°
Digging Depth	75 in.
Overall Height in Carry Position	42.1 in.
Material Bucket Width	48 in.
Breakout Force	770 lbs.
Raising Time to full height w/o load	2.7 sec
Lowering Time w/o load (powerdown)	2.2 sec
Attachment Rollback Time	1.5 sec
Attachment Dumping Time	1.3 sec
Lift Cylinder Diameter	Bore:1.38 in., Rod: 0.79 in.
Tilt Cylinder Diameter	Bore:2.17 in., Rod: 1.18 in.(single)
Rated Flow	3.7 gpm.
Relief Valve	1780 to 1849 psi.
Control Valve	4 pos.
Previous Page 

BX 1500 Series Mid-Mount Mower Specifications
Model	RCK48-15BX	RCK54-15BX
BX1500
Type	Slide discharge
Number of blades	3
Blade length	16.4 in.	18.7 in.
Mounting method	Suspended linkage
Cutting width	48 in.	54 in.
Cutting height	1.0-4.0 in.
Adjustment of cutting height	Dial gauge
Weight (approx.)	165 lbs.	210 lbs.
Previous Page Top of Page
Return to the Deen Implement Co. home page


----------



## TractorShopper (Apr 23, 2009)

I've had my 1500 for about 5 years now. Almost 400 hours and not a problem.

I bought the FEL when I bought the tractor and it was about $2200 extra but worth every penny. Amazing how much I use it on my 5 acres.

I highly recommend it for a property this size.


----------

